# 'Eruption', my lockdown scape



## steveno (9 Jul 2020)

I have been away from the hobby for a while, however the recent lockdown and working from home has given me time to set up an new scape.

This what my tank looked back in Jan 2019.






From that, it went to this (below) mainly due to lack of the attention after my two C02 tanks ran out and not having time to get refills.  This pic was taken about 3.5 weeks ago, before i decided to re-scape the tank.

At that time, having fail numerous times before I thought i would make the most of the old aquasoil and try my hand growing UG again, having read that UG perfers inert soil. I actually tried UG in my previous scape. Which started out as dry start/Mist start, but the UG (despite more or less filled out during the dry start), it completey melted away very soon after flooding, probably beacuse i hadn't cycled the aquasoil sufficiently before dry start,  so eventually it replace with hairgrass, which I had abit more success with. I made a journal of my previous scape, if your interested in the misting method I used.





Shortly after,  I got the itch to do a rescape, here's what my tank looked just after the re-scape - 2.5 weeks ago.





Hardscape:
Random Bogwood pieces (pre-sock and boiled - but still releasing tannings into water )
Seriyu Stones (smashed up from previous scape - that was fun )

Soil:
Old aquasoil in foreground and new aquasoil in background behind stones, i have also added some root tabs in there.

Plants:
UG planted in foreground in the old aquasoil.
Hydrocotyle sp. Japan plant for abit of midground height, planted between the bogwood.
Rotala rotundifolia planted in the background in the area with new aquasoil, for abit of height and hopefully to give me a bit of colour,  if I can get it to turn red.
Weeping moss glued to bogwood & some bruce taken from my other (low tech) tank.

Tank:
ADA 60p

Lights:
ADA Aquasky Moom LED's on a dimmer.

Filter:
ADA Super Jet Filter ES-600EX

Filter media:
ADA Bio cube (top layer - from previous scape)
ADA Bio Rio (second to top layer - from previous scape)
Fluval Zeo Carb - hopefully to reduce the tannings from bog wood (mid layer).
Ceramic rings (base layer - from previous scape)

Other equiment
Inline heater (hydor) and inline C02 reactor (M1), metal inlet with surface skimmer and metal outlet, twinstar sterilizer and addition pump for added flow.

Dosing:
EI dosing from www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk, but not dosing any Potassium Nitrate KN03 as i am aware that UG doesn't like Nitrate and should help  Rotala to redden up too.
Also added Liquifry to encourage infusoria for the UG.

30% to 50% water changes every 2 days.

This is what it looks like now:





I know it's in dire need of clean, scheduled for tonight.

Most of the plants are filling out reasonably well, and the UG hasn't melted .

Some of weeping moss didn't take very well so i replace with HC, hoping it will fill out and start to trail down. Also added another piece of bogwood, to fill the empty space on the right and another bruce (mini leaf) in the mid ground between the stones and wood.

I've recently also introduce 20 crystal red shrimp, as my clean up crew (4 days ago), so far only noticed one fatality .

You'll notice that the drop check is blue, despite having soft water from tap (manchester), not sure why no matter how much C02 I inject i can't get this to turn green. I've tried placing in different position to no avail.

However I have recently ran a C02 profile over the course of the day, taking both KH reading and PH readings and using an KH and PH comparison table, I had the following results:

6.15am - PH 7.25 / KH 4 = 3.8 pmm of C02 (C02 turns on at 7am)
9.15am - PH 6.7 / KH 3.5 = 21ppm of C02 (lights turn on at 9.30am - probably need to turn on C02 earlier)
12pm - PH 6.55 / KH 3.5 = 33.2ppm of C02
3pm - PH 6.5 / KH 3.5 = 37.9ppm of C02
6pm - PH 6.4/ KH 4 = 47.4ppm of C02

Lights turn off at 7.30pm.

I hope i am reading this correctly but I appear to getting the required 30ppm of dissolve C02 over the course of the day, and plants seem to be doing well, so cant understand why the drop checker isn't changing colour (having tried two differently sourced solutions)?

Looking at readings I do need to increase C02 injection alittle to get sufficient dissolved C02 before lights turn on.

Bogwood is also still releasing abit of tannings into the water despite by-daily waterchanges of 30% to 50%, so I've recently pick up some Purigen, which i will add to the filter when i have some time.

Unfortunately i do have a slight issue with bba in some places, this might be attributed to not having sufficient dissovled C02 before lights turn on, particularity on the UG.









Perhaps i need to increase C02 injection, but am concerned about my shrimp, thou with my twinstar diffusing micro air bubbles into tank I might be ok to blast abit more C02?

I have recently purchased some Excel and am thinking fogging some in the affect areas, dose anyone know if Excel is harmful to UG?

I also not getting much colour on my Rotala, perhaps the light are not powerful enough (currently set to 100%), can anyone offer some advise?

Started to think about what other livestock I might add, but want to get a handle on the bba and before adding, thou having some other agle eaters might help,  would welcome any suggestions.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## steveno (15 Jul 2020)

I thought i would provide a bit of an update, all plants seems to be all growing in well, I started to dose Excel after water changes and it seems to be helping with my algae issues (touch wood this continues). 

The UG is starting carpeting  quite well and throwing out runners every where, which was the primary goal of the this scape.
The HC has started to fill out and started to trail down as i hoped. 
The  Hydrocotyle sp. Japan  is also filling out well, so much so i have to trim some of the runner to keep it contained. 
Both bruces seem to be settle in well, thou some of the leave are covered in green algae, thou my shrimp seem to be keeping on top it. 
Rotala rotundifolia  has filled out well, and started to take on a bit of colour, wont be long before it needs a good trim. I've started dosing extra Iron on the 'micro' days, and still not dosing any Potassium Nitrate KN03.
The moss (weeping), which i didnt think had taken very well has started to show signs of recovery. 

Still have a bit of coloured water from the tanning, but i have yet find time to add the Purigen into the filter, thou my regulaer water changes are helping, but doesn't take long to turn slight yellow after a couple of day after water change.

Here an updated picture (apologies photos aren't great - only have mobile phone to take pictures - Samsung S10).





Here's another from top down.





Currently tank is a crystal red shrimp tank only and they all seem doing well, apart from 3  fatalities so far  , thou i will soon be adding a few other live stock, lets see what's available in my local aquarium shop.
Here's a few pics of shrimp in action, love watching them do their thing .

















I also got a new toy , this should ease my day to day maintenance, also my work sometime take me away so having a auto doser unit will help me out during these times without having to rely on my son, who has a tendency to forget.  
The Jaboa doser 3.4 was recently purchased off Aliexpress and only took 1.5 weeks to arrive, which was a nice surprise particularly given the situation we all find ourselves in. I also picked  a 3 way dosing container. Considered doing a DIY container using some VOSS water glass bottle, but as there wasn't much difference in cost i  brought one instead. 

The doser can be controlled using a app, however the instruction that came with the unit leave a lot to be desired, so I'm still getting my head around the setting up, i have yet to find a decent youtube video showing how to set up device to dose ferts on alternative days, i thought i had set the unit to dose on alternative day, but it dose both 'Macro' and 'Micro' on the same day, fortunately i have it dosing into a jug until i have it working the way i want.  
I always wondering what happen when when you mix 'Macros' and 'Mirco', now i know, you end up with cloudy white mess .

Has anyone had any experience using this dosing unit i would greatly appreciate some advise.  





Oh, I wasn't aware that you can't change the Journal title, would have chosen a better title if i had known ...


----------



## dcurzon (15 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> Oh, I wasn't aware that you can't change the Journal title, would have chosen a better title if i had known ...



me too :/

tank is already looking beautiful


----------



## Jayefc1 (15 Jul 2020)

Yank looks amazing mate sorry never used a dosing machine so cant help that ug seems to be settling in nicely its my nemesis cant get it to not melt what ever I try
If you PM @Tim Harrison he will change the title for you I would think with pleasure


----------



## steveno (15 Jul 2020)

Thanks dcurzon, still a long to go and and alot thing can still go wrong, but I am reasonably pleased with the way it progressing.


----------



## steveno (15 Jul 2020)

Hiya Jay,  thanks for your compliment, your lights will replace my current lights to see if I have better luck colouring up the Rotala rotundifolia,  the red leds in the lamp should help hopfully.

I've tried UG numerous other time before, and ultimately failed each time , this is the first time it seems to be carperting for now, the biggest difference i think has been the mature substrate, every other time I have use new Aquasoil and it melted on me.  I'm also using Liquifry for the first time to encourage infusoria to provide it something eat, and of course not dosing any nitrates may be helping.

As suggested the original intent for this scape was to have one last stab at growing UG,  I hope i don't jinx myself for say this but surprisingly seems to be working so far .


----------



## alto (15 Jul 2020)

I suggest beginning a topic on Jebao pump programming, I know it’s been discussed in some journals but a ukaps Search has brought up some results but not those I expected

I believe @Zeus. uses this brand

(Unfortunately Title Changing has become a victim of the new software so need to request a Moderator do it now)

Almost forgot to say,
Lovely scape 

(Of course now I have to immediately rescape my 60P )


----------



## steveno (16 Jul 2020)

Thanks Alto.

I did similar search on here and also couldn't find much on this particularly unit.

I was actually considering creating another post entry on my experience on using this dosing unit, once I got my head around the app, to help other who may be thinking of purchasing the same unit.


----------



## alto (16 Jul 2020)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/jecod-jebao-auto-doser-alt-days.61629/


https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/jebao-auto-doser-sorry-if-a-repeat.59039/

perhaps of some use


----------



## alto (16 Jul 2020)

I was wrong (again )
@Zeus. went the DIY route 

(in my defence, I’m certain he’s used the term “Jebao” more than once )


----------



## steveno (16 Jul 2020)

Thanks again Alto,

I had look at those links you provided, my unit is their latest unit, and is alittle more convenient to control via on app. You can control each head independently, and i think it easier to get it to dose on alternate days, thou i have yet to achieve this 😅.

I think you need to turn on each heads on alternative day once you set up on 1 day intervals setting, well that what I'm currently trying.

I wasn't aware that you had to keep iron and mirco ferts out of the light, good job you sent those link as I have my unit set up under my desk, thou not in direct sunlight, the room can get quite bright when the sun is out.


----------



## Zeus. (16 Jul 2020)

alto said:


> I was wrong (again )
> @Zeus. went the DIY route
> 
> (in my defence, I’m certain he’s used the term “Jebao” more than once )



😂, but think we may of been chatting about the number of rollers in a thread that was about Jacob pumps


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> Oh, I wasn't aware that you can't change the Journal title, would have chosen a better title if i had known ...


If you'd like me to change it drop me a pm


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> I always wondering what happen when when you mix 'Macros' and 'Mirco', now i know, you end up with cloudy white mess


If you mix with the micro and macro  Ascorbic Acid and Potassium Sorbate then you can just use one solution like I do and just dose daily using the pump, I find that much easier and only one container taking up space under the tank and only only solution to mix! Have a look on Page 2 of my Aquascaper 900 journal!

In terms of the pump, I had to calibrate mine before it dosed the proper 50ml I wanted to dose daily! I am not familiar with your pump! Got a model and make?


----------



## steveno (16 Jul 2020)

Thanks Tim, will be in touch 🙂, better put some thought into naming the scape.


----------



## CooKieS (16 Jul 2020)

I had the 1 canal version of that jebao, very easy to calibrate with the smartfone application , be aware that it will need 2,4ghz WiFi to connect


----------



## steveno (16 Jul 2020)

Thanks london dragon, thats useful to know, as I still haven't  worked how get it dose on alternate days yet, abit of a head sratch at the mo. However i didn't have enough space in my cabinet anyway, so installed under desk beside tank and stand. 

Getting a single head unit would have been cheaper and probably simpler to set up, plus as you have pointed out take up less space, it might even fixed in the cabinet.


----------



## steveno (18 Jul 2020)

I've been play with my Jaboa 3.4 doser unit the last few days, and final think i have got my head around it.

As Cookie has pointed out, the unit only connects using 2.4GHz wifi connection, you need to connect your phone to this WiFi channel, before your phone will connect with unit.

To connect you need to set up an Jaboa account and download their app on to your mobile. The app seems relatively easy to use, you can control each head independently.





Once connected to calibrate each head you hit the three little dots in top right hand corner, and set the time of how long it takes to dose a specific amount. There are few YouTube videos on how you calibrate the unit, and think its more or less the same for different dosing units.









The app that controls the unit seems works on a 24 hour cycle, you can set each head to dose specific amounts of fert over the course of the day and then set daily (24 hours) intervals between dosages. To get into the controls for each head (channel), you hold down the corresponding channel button on the main page. When you hit the run programme button a green clock icon will appear next to channel button on main page.









Relatively easy up to now, this where it gets alittle more complicated. To get the unit to dose on alternate days, you have to turn on programmed cycle for each heads on alternate days, this was not mentioned in instruction or in any English youtube video I could find.

However I have notice an down side if you happen unplug or have a power cut the heads (while they seem to retaining the programme cycle) will restart the cycle and result in both heads powering on at the same time, which means the head end up dosing on the same day .

I've yet to find a work around this .

Aside the issue above it really quite a simple device to use, perhaps I should create a separate post on my experience using this dosing devise 🤔.

I have might try what London dragon suggested and mix my maco and micros in to one solution, if I'm away for any stretch of time.


----------



## steveno (18 Jul 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> If you mix with the micro and macro Ascorbic Acid and Potassium Sorbate then you can just use one solution like I do and just dose daily using the pump, I find that much easier and only one container taking up space under the tank and only only solution to mix! Have a look on Page 2 of my Aquascaper 900 journal!



Hello London Dragon, I have been following your journal, let me first say what a lovely scape and inspirational journal. I was wondering how you mixed all this ferts and not end them reacting with one another. As I discovered when you mix mirco and macro fert it goes very cloudy 🤔.


----------



## steveno (18 Jul 2020)

Since I'm here, thought I would provide a few quick update pictures taken from other angles, not much has changed, as it has only been a few days since my last update, but there some obvious growth.

Still no fish, thinking I might wait until the UG has fully carpeted, to give it the best chance as fish poo is likely to add nitrate. Thou im not sure if am I over thinking it 🤔.





This is the view of the tank from my sofa.





I'm going to try and maintain the bumpy appearance of the HC with a bit of underwater topiary 😊.





Those engle eye of you will notice that I have replace the ADA moonlight, with a Twinstar unit. Thanks Jay, who sold me his old unit.  Lovely RBG lights certainly make my scape pop, the ADA moonlight is a great light but I'm really liking  the colours effect the Twinstar achieves.


----------



## Nick72 (18 Jul 2020)

Hi @steveno

That's a great scape, I'll follow this journal to see how it progresses.

As you know I bought the Jebao 3.4 (mainly on your advice) and it arrived this morning.

Really easy to set up, but I did have to reboot my router before it would recognise the Jebao.

I've been following your comments on how to dose on alternative days - and that would work fine - but I still can't see how you could program in the typical rest day?

I've decided to go the other route.  I'm going to dose macros daily 1 hour before the lights come on.  Excel the same, and micros daily in the evening around 23:30pm.

Both my macro & micro have been 20ml x 3 times a week, I'll just change them to 9ml x 7 times a week.

I suspect the real issue with mixing macros & micros is when you do it in high concentration in the dosing bottle. 

Once it's in the tank it's far more diluted and I suspect less of an issue - still adding them 9 hrs apart just in case.

(Edit:  I should mention I've set up the dosing programs already, but I'm on hold waiting for the tubing and tube hanging clamp to arrive,  while I DIY some dosing bottles)


----------



## steveno (18 Jul 2020)

Hiya Nick, 

I'm glab I was able assist you, I've had plenty of help from here in the pass, its great that I'm able give something back 🙂.



Nick72 said:


> I've decided to go the other route. I'm going to dose macros daily 1 hour before the lights come on. Excel the same, and micros daily in the evening around 23:30pm.



This is a good suggestion, I think I may adopt this method as well, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## steveno (18 Jul 2020)

Thought it would be interesting post a side by side shot of my tank under both lights. The picture have been un-doctored in any way straight from my phone camera.






ADA Aquasky Moonlights





Twinstar 600s

Its quite a subtle difference in the photo due to my crappy camera, much more decernable in person. The colours from the twinstar do appear more pronounced, well it dose to me anyway, but might be because I recently purchased it 😅, thou do prefer the look of the led over my original ADA unit.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> Hello London Dragon, I have been following your journal, let me first say what a lovely scape and inspirational journal. I was wondering how you mixed all this ferts and not end them reacting with one another. As I discovered when you mix mirco and macro fert it goes very cloudy 🤔.


I first add the Ascorbic Acid and Potassium Sorbate and mix those two well, then I add the trace elements and mix that well again, then add the rest one by one mixing each as I add them. Never had any issues in the past and now its even easier with my magnetic stirrer, I have to post a video in regards to the magnetic stirrer!


----------



## steveno (18 Jul 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> I first add the Ascorbic Acid and Potassium Sorbate and mix those two well, then I add the trace elements and mix that well again, then add the rest one by one mixing each as I add them. Never had any issues in the past and now its even easier with my magnetic stirrer, I have to post a video in regards to the magnetic stirrer!


Hiya London dragon, thank you for sharing your method and recipe, I think it great if you could share video, I think a few of us would certainly find that very useful plus I have no ideal what a magnetic stirrer is 😁.


----------



## Andrew Butler (19 Jul 2020)

alto said:


> (in my defence, I’m certain he’s used the term “Jebao” more than once )


Jecod/Jebao are the exact same company; as I understand it Jebao are the original Asian based company but are known as Jecod in Europe - something along those lines anyway.


steveno said:


> I was actually considering creating another post entry on my experience on using this dosing unit, once I got my head around the app, to help other who may be thinking of purchasing the same unit.


I think that's an excellent idea and one to link into the other thread about the D-D doser with very similar looks, maybe this isn't the place to post this but I will add in D-D have sole distribution rights in the UK of Jecod products so think this doser will likely always be known as a Jebao and only available to import which might clear up any confusion. (or make it more of a haze)
https://www.theaquariumsolution.com/product-groups/jecod


----------



## steveno (20 Jul 2020)

I had to do my monthly maintenance last night, something that I dread abit, particularity the filter clean.  I run ADA E600 filter which I dearly love the look of, but it is abit of nightmare to clean and priming it is particularity difficult, it took ages last night. Also doesn't provide suffient flow in my 60p hence why I have had to add an pump in the tank, I rather less equipment in the tank. It also not the quietest, as it right next to my desk.





So considering replacing with something that is easier to maintain such as a Oase 350, the prefilter should make cleaning easier.  Also as there a heater to i could get rid of the inline unit to give me more space in my cabinet.

Would an oase 600 be overkill on 60p, there isn't different in cost of filter (only £35) thou i would have to purchase much more filter media. 🤔 I recently saw a GreenAqua video where they suggested that they had a oase 600 filter on a 60p and it was by far their most stable tank.

I grateful for some advise.


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Jul 2020)

Yeah I think the 600 would be too much I had the 350 on my 60p I really like them


----------



## steveno (20 Jul 2020)

Thank Jay, guess i will save the money and get the 350 unit then. Can I ask what filter media do you use? GreenAqua recommend Seachem's Matrix.

This lovely hobby of ours doesn't half cost a pretty penny😅.


----------



## Deano3 (20 Jul 2020)

Tank looking great, i have a 250 in my 45p and love the filyer so easy to clean, george farmer has had his 1200 running for 18 month or so and never opened the main compartment  the pre filter is great highly recommended.

I have purchased a oase 600 for my aquascaper 900 and hope its strong enough but george did mention a newer stronger model coming soon may upgrade then. As for a 60p not sure but if green aqua use maybe be ok as i know whay you mean least if have bigger filter you have possibility to upgrade tank.

Looking great mate


----------



## Deano3 (20 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> Hiya London dragon, thank you for sharing your method and recipe, I think it great if you could share video, I think a few of us would certainly find that very useful plus I have no ideal what a magnetic stirrer is .


Totally agree i love the thought of one mix rather than 2 using EI a short vid or dedicated thread be great    

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (20 Jul 2020)

I used course foam on the bottom 2 trays alfafrog then fine foam and purigen on the top with the fine foams in the pre filter and just washed the pre filter weekly with maintenance


----------



## Deano3 (20 Jul 2020)

Georger farmer just uses the media that comes with the filters, i removed 1 large blue course sponge and added some seachem matrix in 1 tray and that was about all i did.

Plants do a lot of the filtering in planted tank  i never know how much difference different media etc actually makes but the seachem matrix is meant to be very good and loads of surface area for beneficial bacteria.

Dean



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## steveno (20 Jul 2020)

Thanks Deano, thou scape doesn't quite look as nice now, as I had to trim the Rotala last night as was touching the surface. I had bin the cuttings thou as no room to fit. Thou have been left with quite few visible white leaves where I trimmed the stems, assume the bottom half was being shaded by the leaves above. Do you think these will recover?







Deano3 said:


> As for a 60p not sure but if green aqua use maybe be ok as i know whay you mean least if have bigger filter you have possibility to upgrade tank.


🤣 I wish, my misses is giving me abit grief about time and money I spend on this one already.


----------



## steveno (20 Jul 2020)

Forgot to mention, I also add a bag of Purigen to top of filter last night and water seems clearer this morning already .


----------



## CooKieS (20 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> I had to do my monthly maintenance last night, something that I dread abit, particularity the filter clean.  I run ADA E600 filter which I dearly love the look of, but it is abit of nightmare to clean and priming it is particularity difficult, it took ages last night. Also doesn't provide suffient flow in my 60p hence why I have had to add an pump in the tank, I rather less equipment in the tank. It also not the quietest, as it right next to my desk.
> 
> View attachment 152311
> 
> ...



check the aquael ultramax series , the ultramax 1000 or 1500 would be great for your 60p.

got the 2000 for my 80p and actually run it On dark start, quiet, powerful, easy to clean and cheaper than the oase.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> Hiya London dragon, thank you for sharing your method and recipe, I think it great if you could share video, I think a few of us would certainly find that very useful plus I have no ideal what a magnetic stirrer is 😁.


See this post: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...planted-tank-in-a-long-time.61268/post-607923


----------



## steveno (20 Jul 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> See this post: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...planted-tank-in-a-long-time.61268/post-607923



Thank you london  dragon for post vidoe, that was very informative and quite interesting that you set it so that it mixed the solution before it dosed. 

Looks like I will be pickup another toy 😉.

Can ask where you get hold of the following Ascorbic Acid and Potassium Sorbate ?


----------



## Deano3 (20 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> Thank you london dragon for post vidoe, that was very informative and quite interesting that you set it so that it mixed the solution before it dosed.
> 
> Looks like I will be pickup another toy .
> 
> Can ask where you get hold of the following Ascorbic Acid and Potassium Sorbate ?


I am also very intered this this method of only 1 mix if it isnt to much hastle i will have a read through that thread soon thanks paulo 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Wiser (20 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> I had to do my monthly maintenance last night, something that I dread abit, particularity the filter clean. I run ADA E600 filter which I dearly love the look of, but it is abit of nightmare to clean and priming it is particularity difficult, it took ages last night. Also doesn't provide suffient flow in my 60p hence why I have had to add an pump in the tank, I rather less equipment in the tank. It also not the quietest, as it right next to my desk.
> 
> View attachment 152311
> 
> ...



It’s easy to prime a ADA filter. 
Place outlet pipe in aquarium. 
Then you suck on the outlet tube with the Lilly pipe off. 
When you see water come up the outlet tubing you put the Lilly pipe on and start the filter.
Is that a rubber mat under the filter? Since the filter is heavy not made of plastic. You need to have a good mat under the filter as vibration to the stand can make noise. It’s an easy fix with vibration


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> Can ask where you get hold of the following Ascorbic Acid and Potassium Sorbate ?


eBay 



Deano3 said:


> I am also very intered this this method of only 1 mix if it isnt to much hastle i will have a read through that thread soon thanks paulo


It just removed the hassle altogether! just one pump needed and one solution container


----------



## steveno (20 Jul 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> eBay



Should have guessed 😅.

Yeah definitely easier just having the one ferts to dose. 

Thanks again


----------



## steveno (20 Jul 2020)

Ed Wiser said:


> Then you suck on the outlet tube with the Lilly pipe off.


Hiya Ed, i was just doing that, I was sucking 😅, till I turned beetroot, but still couldn't get the siphon going, finally got going after quite a few tries. 

The filter is actually sat on a anti vibration mat, and I have acoustic foam panel installed around the filter to dampen the hum, its not to intrusive normally but I have been working at home like alot of people, sat next to filter.  I suspected all filters will a make some noise, thou the cleaning is a pain.

I guess i could make a pre filter of some description, i seem recall seeing a post about doing this many moons ago, but suspect it would reduce the flow.

 I guess if it was hidden behind a cabinet it would be better but as suggested I really like the look of it so have on display. 😂


----------



## Ed Wiser (20 Jul 2020)

I never any issues with the siphon. 
When cleaning my filter I always run my spring brush thru the input at the bottom as one time I had a couple of those square charcoal sponges somehow get up inside ether metal pipe. I have several of the ADA super jets. My new tank has the ES1200. So I am always cleaning and checking them out.


----------



## steveno (21 Jul 2020)

CooKieS said:


> check the aquael ultramax series , the ultramax 1000 or 1500 would be great for your 60p.



Hiya cookies, thanks for the suggestion, I've forgotten about this brand, everyone seem to talk about Oase filter these days.

Finally got round to looking at the Aquael filter, it also has a prefilter section, but you can't install an heater, so would need to keep my inline going 🤔. From some of the reviews I've read it run quite quiet which important.

I actually like the appearance of the Aquael over the Oase (it black), that's a factor as I don't have a door to that section of my base cabinet,  so filter would be on show.  It also cheaper so thats another factor. If I went with Aquael i would get the 1500 model the 2000 would seem excessive for my 60p, just need to check the tap/ tube sizes as I don't want to have to replace the other equiment.

Thou i do dearly love my ADA, apart from the issues I've stated, thou Ed doesn't seem to have issue i have. I guess i will put alittle more thought into it before i take the plunge.

Thanks again for the suggestion.


----------



## steveno (21 Jul 2020)

Hiya Cockies, Just seen a review on the Aquael on the tube, apparently when you need to open the canister, alot of water dose come out, is this some you find.

I wonder dose the Oase filter have the same issue 🤔.

My tank is on the top level of my house and we have carpeted floors. I know not the best place for a tank but its the only space I'm allowed to have my tanks.  😅.


----------



## Deano3 (21 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> Hiya Cockies, Just seen a review on the Aquael on the tube, apparently when you need to open the canister, alot of water dose come out, is this some you find.
> 
> I wonder dose the Oase filter have the same issue .
> 
> My tank is on the top level of my house and we carpeted floors. I know not the best place for a tank but its the only space I'm allowed to have my tanks. .


Hi mate like i say i am a fan of the oase filters as been using mine for maybe close to a year now and love it, but i am by no means experienced with many filters i have had a eheim and a fluval g6 and oase, the whole point of pre filter is you barley ever have to go into main filter as stated george farmer hasnt for his entire tank so far and that was over 18 months  as the prefilter is so good, i upgraded to the orange sponge ones as more course so better flow and still catches all detritus and purchased some spares for my next setup as only cheap so can literally remove prefilter and swap sponges then clean later in sink.

As regard to main compartment you twist the lock for pipes for prefilter and when i have removed the lid of main compartment cant rember water coming out at all. Great solid filters i think and hopefully a more powerful ones comes soon as i am hoping the 600 will do for my aquascaper 900 for now.

Hope this helps a little its just my experience so far but cant comment on the other filter your asking about as never owned.
Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (21 Jul 2020)

Ada filters are known to be noisy


steveno said:


> Hiya Cockies, Just seen a review on the Aquael on the tube, apparently when you need to open the canister, alot of water dose come out, is this some you find.
> 
> I wonder dose the Oase filter have the same issue 🤔.
> 
> My tank is on the top level of my house and we carpeted floors. I know not the best place for a tank but its the only space I'm allowed to have my tanks.  😅.



Actually that’s because this YouTube guy doesn’t read the notice; to avoid that water coming out;

first turn the INLET off, then wait 5 seconds, unplug the filter, and then turn the OUTLET off. no problem then


----------



## CooKieS (21 Jul 2020)

As for the heater, you don’t need it as long as your tank is located in a living room and you doesn’t keep discus or rams.


----------



## steveno (21 Jul 2020)

Thanks Deano3 and CooKieS, for both your input.

The prefilter feature is one main reason I would like to change my current filter, and both if these filter have this feature. 

Oase 350 turns over 1000 litre per hour
Aquael 1500 turns over 1500 litre per hour.

In both case its likely half the stated turnover after filter media, and both filter use bigger tubing so would need to install reducer in both cases which would likely reduce flow even more 🤔.


----------



## Melll (21 Jul 2020)

Morning 
How about the Oase 600 and utilise the flow controls on the input and output pipes if the flow from that is just too much.


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





steveno said:


> I have no ideal what a magnetic stirrer is


We use them all the time in the lab.,  you can get a perfectly adequate "magnetic hot plate stirrer" for £50, and even less if you don't have the heating option. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## steveno (21 Jul 2020)

Melll said:


> Morning
> How about the Oase 600 and utilise the flow controls on the input and output pipes if the flow from that is just too much.



Hiya Melll, how's your lovely big big tank coming along, did you manage to catch all your fish.

Thanks for the suggestion, this is something I'm considering thou im not sure if doing will damage the pump on either these two filters  in the long term🤔.

Lots to think about. 😅


----------



## Melll (21 Jul 2020)

Still at the drinking coffee and giving it a good coat of looking over 😃 I am hopefully getting some driftwood, maybe this weekend if all goes well. The part of Leicester I live in came out of lockdown last weekend...... freedom 

I think I have a layout planned for the Big Big tank but until I do it I`m not sure if it will just look a bit naff 🤔 so trial and error on that.  

Why not give Oase a call or an email to ask them?  They are really nice people, I had the heater break in my biotherm600 as it was still under warranty, they were contacted, they sent me a new heater and the bung to stop up the heater hole as I mentioned I may not put the heater back inside the filter.  Everything was FOC.


----------



## steveno (21 Jul 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, We use them all the time in the lab.,  you can get a perfectly adequate "magnetic hot plate stirrer" for £50, and even less if you don't have the heating option.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Hiya Darrel, yeah I seen them for as little as £20 on aliexpress but can't acount for their reliability, I'd genuinely never heard of this device before London dragon mentioned in his journal. I thought it was quite ingenious of him to put his dosing contain on it and set timer to mix the fertiliser solution before each dose.


----------



## CooKieS (21 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> Hiya Melll, how's your lovely big big tank coming along, did you manage to catch all your fish.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, this is something I'm considering thou im not sure if doing will damage the pump on either these two filters  in the long term🤔.
> 
> Lots to think about. 😅



you got flow control on the aquael too, and it’s OK for the pump as it’s designed to actually reduce the flow.


----------



## steveno (21 Jul 2020)

CooKieS said:


> you got flow control on the aquael too, and it’s OK for the pump as it’s designed to actually reduce the flow.



Thanks CookieS,

Amazing layout on your new scape BTW, I certainly be following your journal to see how that one turns out.

I was just thinking once get the filter all I need is another 60P tank and I wouldnt need much else in terms of equiment, I could set up another tank with all my old kit , thou would have to hide that one from the misses. I wonder if that 60P  i saw on another post recently is still for sell 😅😉🤔.


----------



## CooKieS (21 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> Thanks CookieS,
> 
> Amazing layout on your new scape BTW, I certainly be following your journal to see how that one turns out.
> 
> I was just thinking once get the filter all I need is another 60P tank and I could up another tank to with all my old kit , thou would have to hide that one from the misses. I wonder if that 60P  i saw on another post recently is still for sell 😅😉🤔.



thanks , I would say either the oase or the aquaeI are excellent choices, with either good options (excellent Flow or integrated heater) depending of your needs. The rotor shaft is ceramic on the aquael so it’s near silent. The oase is more compact, that might be an advantage in a 60p cabinet


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jul 2020)

Hi all,





steveno said:


> but can't acount for their reliability,


Pretty good I think, the impeller on a canister filter works in the same way, and you don't have the shaft etc to worry about with the stirrer.  We have a few where the heating element has gone, but the stirrer bit still works. 





steveno said:


> I thought it was quite ingenious of him to put his dosing contain on it and set timer to mix the fertiliser solution before each dose


Definitely a good idea. 

We use them mainly to get less soluble salts into solution, which is where the heating helps. You need a <"magnetic follower"> ("stir-bar" or "flea") and ideally a magnetic wand (just to retrieve the follower) as well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jul 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Definitely a good idea.


Just wanted to ensure a consistant solution and not sure if any of the elements would sink to the bottom and be dosed first and then the solution would not be that accurate in the later weeks.



dw1305 said:


> We use them mainly to get less soluble salts into solution, which is where the heating helps.


I saw someone using one about 20 years ago on another forum think he called himself the "mad scientist" and looked way cool! He did have proper pharmacentical containers and all that looked awesome, but those are expensive! lol


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





LondonDragon said:


> Just wanted to ensure a consistant solution and not sure if any of the elements would sink to the bottom and be dosed first and then the solution would not be that accurate in the later weeks.



I'm really not sure, intuitively stirring seems a good idea, because salty water is denser etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## steveno (22 Jul 2020)

After much deliberation, I'm about to pick up an Aquael 1500, but in my search I did find the 2000 model for only £10 more (£170 including delivery) from amazon normally this size sells for around £200. I was very tempted to pick up the bigger model, but having done a quick calculation the 2000 model would provide far too much flow in my 60p even acounting for filter media and tubling reducers, but if any one was looking for the 2000 model they could pick up it for a little cheaper right now.


----------



## CooKieS (22 Jul 2020)

steveno said:


> After much deliberation, I'm about to pick up an Aquael 1500, but in my search I did find the 2000 model for only £10 more (£170 including delivery) from amazon normal this size sells for around £200. I was very tempted to pick up the bigger model, but having done a quick calculation the 2000 model would provide far too much flow in my 60p even acounting for filter media and tubling reducers, but if any one was looking for the 2000 model they could pick up it for a little cheaper right now.



got the 2000 for my 80p for 160€ shipped on amazon too. Can’t beat this price IMO


----------



## steveno (22 Jul 2020)

Hiya cookies, wow your price is even better and here I thought i found it quite cheap 😅. 

Btw thank you and everyone's input in helping me choosing a filter, ultimately it came down to cost, and flow rate as an Oase 350 didn't give quite as much while still costing alittle bit more.


----------



## steveno (26 Jul 2020)

My replacement  Aquael 1500 filter arrived yesterday , and is now installed, well what can I say, this filter is really quiet! I am sat next to filter while writing this and had to check that filter is turned on , exactly what I was hoping for. I've had used some Eheim hose reducers but flow seems still seems be to sufficient that I feel confident enough remove the small pump I had in the tank. 

Its not quite as beautiful as my previous stainless steel ADA filter, but the black finish isn't to bad, but certainly runs alot more quiter thou, which is one of the main reasons I replaced my filter. Hopefully the prefilter will be as easy to use as has been suggested. Changing the filter also  meant I've been able to remove the step-down transformer that was needed for the ADA filter, which sometimes had an annoying buzzing noise 🙂. 






Since I'm here's a quick update picture of the tank, the Rotala seems to be recovering from the trim last week, and it wont be long before it's UG turn to gets a trims too. Other than the shrimp still no other liverstock, as not had time to pop over to my local aquarium store (The Abyss in Stockport*).*





Unfortunately however I've had 2 set backs this week, I'd been away since Tuesday night and came back  Sunday morning to find that my C02 had ran out while I'd been away. I also noticed that my twinstar M7 reactor was no longer working , so got replacement reactor on order too.

I've notice that i now have a few strands of blue green algae .  Lack of C02, my twinstar no longer working and no nitrate dosing has probably all contributed on the onset of BGA.

The saving grace is I'd recently replaced my lights and when I did I'd also installed a dimmer unit which allows me to ramp up lighting levels throughout the day, so I've only have 100% of lights on for 2 hours of the day, when I'd previous had lights levels set to 100% all through light cycle.

Big water change and sucked up as much of the visible algae as possible, and reduced light level significantly,  until i get my C02 back up an running hopefully as soon as possible. I actually have a secondary standby C02 canister (fire extinguisher type), but unfortunately my c02 regulator doesn't seem to be able regulate the pressure from the fire extinguisher.

I wasn't aware if this when I purchased it, that will teach me for buying a cheap C02 regulator off amazon .

Pretty sure Excel not going to help deal with BGA, so may have to do a 3 day black out to get rid of it all, but will see how it goes.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## alto (27 Jul 2020)

I don’t know about Excel (or similar) and UG, but I’d likely not experiment

Note that Green Aqua have recently removed the Twinstar reactors from their tanks, as they felt it was affecting the moss longterm


----------



## steveno (27 Jul 2020)

alto said:


> Note that Green Aqua have recently removed the Twinstar reactors from their tanks, as they felt it was affecting the moss longterm


Hiya Altro, I'd also seen the same Greenaqua video 😄, and was surprised that the twinstar sterilizer were effecting moss longterm, not something I'd read before 🤔. 

I don't have much moss in the scape, only weeping has been left visible on index wood fingers 😅, as the moss didn't seem to take initially I covered most of it with HC.

The twinstar sterilizer inject alot of micro air bubbles, which I've read would have helped reduce the likelihoodly of BGA, and I also use it as a buffer to allow me to inject more C02 without harming the shrimp or any future livestock I may introduce.


----------



## CooKieS (27 Jul 2020)

Nice to hear that your experience with the aquael is very good so far. 
Tank is looking very nice


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jul 2020)

alto said:


> Note that Green Aqua have recently removed the Twinstar reactors from their tanks, as they felt it was affecting the moss longterm


Interesting, did they cover this in more detail in any video? Wonder what long term effect that was having?


----------



## steveno (27 Jul 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Interesting, did they cover this in more detail in any video? Wonder what long term effect that was having?


Not really, all that was mentioned was they noticed long term issues with moss using the twinstars sterilizer, so they have stopped using them 🤔.


----------



## steveno (28 Jul 2020)

I noticed a baby shrimp the other day, but didn't have my phone to hand, however this morning caught another glimpse of the little fella or one of his siblings grazing on UG near the front of my tank .


----------



## qingwen (16 Aug 2020)

Looking great! see that you're dosing through a auto doser, but i do not see any outlets anywhere at the top of your tank.
Are you injecting them inline? or how are you currently making it look so sleek and keeping the tank with as little distractions as possible?


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Aug 2020)

steveno said:


> Not really, all that was mentioned was they noticed long term issues with moss using the twinstars sterilizer, so they have stopped using them 🤔.


They did eventually reply to one of my comments on FB, saying that it was turning the moss brown, so not sure about that


----------



## steveno (17 Aug 2020)

Hello qingwen,

Thanks, there is a hose clamp but I didn't take any recent pictures, but I did add a few pictures of my dosing set up on my other post.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-experience-using-a-jaboa-3-4-doser.61717/

I have a new pipe clamp on order which should hopefully be a little more discreet.

Scape not looking the best at the mo, as I trimmed the UG, it was getting quite thick, but after trimming its not looking as great, lots of white patches, so not sure if it will recover .

Its a slow grower so if dose recover  it will take abit if time, unlike other plants I've found when you trim UG it doesn't recourage  new grow as quickly.

Thou the Bruce's recently flowered which was nice.


----------



## steveno (25 Aug 2020)

Hello All,

It been awhile since i last posted, so though i uploaded an an update picture of progress of scape.





Sadly still no fish, just not had time to visit my local aquarium shop.

Everything is growing nicely, the picture was taken just after the the UG was trimmed again so looking a little pale in places but hopefully should recover, it pretty much fully carpeted.
Ive read that if allowed too get thick UG can float, so in addition to trimming I am also using T pins to hopefully help hold the carpet down onto substrate.

The  Rotala  in the back was also recently trimmed again, although it is growing well, it doesn't seem turning the lovely red i was hoping to achieve, even thou i am not dosing any Nitrate KN03. Perhaps the twinstar 600S are just not bright enough.

The HC is also taking a lot of maintenance/trimming to keep in check.

Those eagle eye will notice the rouge shrimp to the right, this is not a crystal red, I have recently noticed a few blue shrimp that i used to have in the tank, thought i had caught them all and moved them over to my other tank, but i guess a few manage to evade capture. Going to have spend a bit of time trying to the catch them before they breed with my crystal reds, thou i suspect that it already to late. I had hoped the only shrimp i would have in this scape would be crystal reds .


----------



## dw1305 (25 Aug 2020)

Hi all,





steveno said:


> and was surprised that the twinstar sterilizer were effecting moss long term, not something I'd read before





LondonDragon said:


> saying that it was turning the moss brown, so not sure about that


I think it would be the oxidising effect of the <"nano-bubbles">, you can get a similar effect when polluted water is <"super-saturated with oxygen">, or when you add a strong oxidising agent like hydrogen peroxide (H2O2).

Most of the literature involving <"Gas-bubble Disease"> talks about fish gills etc, but similar effects will occur in mosses, which don't have a cuticle or epidermis to protect their photosynthetic tissue.

cheers Darrel


----------



## steveno (25 Aug 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,I think it would be the oxidising effect of the <"nano-bubbles">, you can get a similar effect when polluted water is <"super-saturated with oxygen">, or when you add a strong oxidising agent like hydrogen peroxide (H2O2).
> 
> Most of the literature involving <"Gas-bubble Disease"> talks about fish gills etc, but similar effects will occur in mosses, which don't have a cuticle or epidermis to protect their photosynthetic tissue.



Interesting, not something I read about, there's always something to learn with this hobby.

Thanks for your insight Darrel.


----------



## PARAGUAY (26 Aug 2020)

steveno said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It been awhile since i last posted, so though i uploaded an an update picture of progress of scape.
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## dw1305 (26 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 





steveno said:


> Interesting, not something I read about, there's always something to learn with this hobby.


Aquariums are potentially a great teaching tool, there are just so many different processes and interactions going on. 

Organisms actually spend a lot of resources protecting their cellular processes from the effects of too much oxygen, it is <"Goldilocks principle">, oxygen levels have to be "_just right_".  

If you think about ozone (O3), or hydrogen peroxide (H2O2), they are both effective sterilizers. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## lazybones51 (26 Aug 2020)

Scape is looking great! How are you getting on with the new filter? I was thinking of getting one but saw a couple of threads where people had issues.


----------



## steveno (26 Aug 2020)

lazybones51 said:


> Scape is looking great! How are you getting on with the new filter? I was thinking of getting one but saw a couple of threads where people had issues.



Thanks lazybones51, the filter is great, not had any issues with so far, the pre filter seem to be doing it job and is relatively easy to clean, the filter itself is really quiet, so no complaints so far .


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Aug 2020)

Scape looks great mate seemed to.have missed updates on this but was nice to catch up


----------



## steveno (26 Aug 2020)

Thanks Jay, hope your new set up is progressing well.


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Aug 2020)

I'm still waiting on lights mate should have ordered them sooner lol


----------



## steveno (18 Sep 2020)

Been a while since my last update, experiencing quite a few issue of late.

HC is turning brown near the surface, I've already removed one clump that breached the surface, this area has the most flow so shouldn't be a issue related to lack of C02, it is also closest to light so might be too much intensity? Any suggest would be great. The Hc in lower section seem to be doing fine.






Also suffering from a bad case of hair alge, but only in the UG carpet, I've recently trimmed back the carpet  heavily in bid to get rid of most of the effected areas and added 3  horned nerite snails as read they eat hair alge. Thou since dropping them in I've only seem them on glass . These guys are super tiny probably could have got away with a few more of them.

The Hydrocotyle sp, was also trimmed back heavily, revealing alot of yellow/pale leaf, which I going to have to remove.





The weeping moss seems to be growing everywhere, particularly amongst the UG carpet , I've tried to remove the cutting when trimming but it almost impossible to get ever single piece, I seem recall saying to myself I would never use moss in any of my scapes ever again in the previously, now I recall why .

I have had some issue with flow so had to put the pump back in the tank. 

I think my plant are starting to show some nutrition deficiencies, as still not dosing any nitrates, I may need to review my dosing regime.

Generally scape isn't looking it best .





Thou on a happier note have finally added fish! I've recently added x10 Glowing Rasbora, which seem to school which is fun to watch, I ve also added x6 lovely young Sparkling Gourami, can't for these little fellows to colour up. I've read these guys can be noisy but they yet sing for me, thou they are only young , so may need to mature abit first. I also x10 Chill Rasbora on order, which should add abit more colour and energy.

The cherry red are still doing well, and breeding, as seen a few baby shrimp in there.








Despite the scape not looking its tidiest, still enjoying looking at the scape particularity now that I have some fish in there .

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Deano3 (18 Sep 2020)

Looks good mate and i previously said the same about moss and ended up with it again  hope someone comes on to help you with the issues as you say maybe to much intensity or a lack of a nutrient but someone else will know better.



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## steveno (18 Sep 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Looks good mate and i previously said the same about moss and ended up with it again  hope someone comes on to help you with the issues as you say maybe to much intensity or a lack of a nutrient but someone else will know better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thanks Deano3, I love moss but it such a nightmare when it gets out of hand, guess I'll never learn 😅.


----------



## Luketendo (18 Sep 2020)

If it's  Twinstar light you could try dimming it and see if things improve, should lower nutrient demand.


----------



## steveno (22 Oct 2020)

It been a while since I provided an update on the tank, and things have changed around alittle...





I've taken up the Ug carpet as it wasn't really recovering, the moss was actually out growing it, and it just didn't look great. So i replace it with the cuba carpet I had originally attached to driftwood. On the driftwood I attach quite a bit of hygrophila pinnatifida, which seem to be growing quite well, I also planted a load of Bruce's in the stones mixed in with some more pinnatifida. I've also added an area of cosmetic sand over the old substrate, I used a layer of floss to keep the old substrate and seperate  also help keep the sand in place as it banks up. Quite liking the cleaner look. I add some crush up stones to hopefully provide a more nature transition. I've also recently planted some alternanthera reineckii mini to provide abit more colour. 





Although you cant really see them all in picture above, there quite a few fish in the tank now. Really loving watching them swim around in particular my 6 sparkling gourami, they really quite colourful. 





Thanks for looking...


----------



## rebel (23 Oct 2020)

Very cool. that splash of red on the left is probably not needed; otherwise very nice colour depth.


----------



## steveno (23 Oct 2020)

rebel said:


> Very cool. that splash of red on the left is probably not needed; otherwise very nice colour depth.


Thank you rebel, the alternanthera reineckii mini on the right were a recent addition as the sand area dud looked alittle bare against the planted area on the left. The intention was to use a plant that added abit of colour but I can kinda see what you mean, it dose feels alittle unbalanced perhaps need move a few more of them to left side of the scape. 🤔


----------



## whimm (30 Mar 2021)

I like it, it has a very "warm" feel to it.


----------

